# Bypass FRP Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge Android 7.0 [latest 2018]



## techeligible3322 (Mar 19, 2018)

MODERATOR NOTICE: LINKS REMOVED
Per the forum rules, using XDA to promote your own blog is not allowed:


> Self-promotion is forbidden, this includes blogs, social media and video channels etc. Random links will be removed.

Click to collapse




> Encouraging members to participate in forum activities on other phone related sites is prohibited.

Click to collapse


_________


If you've tried multiple methods to bypass frp galaxy s7 edge, and unable to bypass frp lock, because off course new security patch level now being bit difficult to bypass google account, before it was, just to dial emergency number, and then connect or pair any headset via Bluetooth to open chrome browser or calculator.  But in new security patch level, bluetooth options is not working anymore, so that's why i've decided to share with you guyz new method on how to enable bluetooth option to make frp procedure easy for any Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge device. 

This method has been tested with [SM-G935L Nougat 7.0]. :fingers-crossed:

Download FRP Bypass Tool:

*ODIN [DOWNLOAD]*

*[SAMSUNG USB DRIVER [DOWNLOAD]
*
*Let's Start to bypass frp:*

-Switch on device.
-Connect Wi-Fi.
-From welcome screen, dial emergency number "911", or you can dial any emergency number to get bluetooth icon.
-After dialing number, you will have many option, just tap on "Bluetooth" icon to pair your any bluetooth headset with your deivce.

Note: If your "Bluetooth" option is not working, then for  [SM-G395L], you can download FIRMWARE from below, this would downgrade your sec patch to get bluetooth worked.

⇒ G935LKLU1DQL1_G935LBUC1DQL1_LUC*[DOWNLOAD]
⇒ G935LKLU1DQL1_G935LLUC1DQL1_LUC*[DOWNLOAD]
⇒ G935L_G935LKLU1DQF4_LUC*[DOWNLOAD]


*Downgrade Sec Patch SM-G935L:*

-Install "USB Driver".
-Open "ODIN" Software.
-Give file path from downloaded firmware in "Odin Software".

Note: you have to give file path from firmware only of "BL, AP, CP, HOME CSC", and "Home CSC FILE" you will give in Odin "CSC" option.

-Put galaxy s7 edge device in download mode.
-connect device to computer.
-click on "Start" button from odin software to flash device.
-once flashing process finish, disconnect device, and then device will reboot DEVICE.
-Connect Wi-Fi, dial emergency number (911), and then tap on "Bluetooth" icon.
-pair your any headset with galaxy s7 edge.
-long tap "Call button" from headset, after that you will get popup on your s7 edge device.
-tap on "Galaxy App" from popup.
-In google, type "Calculator".
-DOWNLOAD and Open Calculator.

*Dial Below Code:*

-Type this code in your calculator "*(*+30012012732+**"

-Then in dparser mode, type this one code "***#0808#**"

-If above code does not lead you to the "USB Settings", then type below code.

-Type code "*319712358*", after that give password "*0821*"

-Select "USB Settings".

-tap on "DM + ACM + ADB", after that tap on "Reboot"

-After rebooting finish, you will have "Welcome!" screen.


*Final Step to bypass frp:*

1/ Connect device to computer.

2/ Make sure device is on "Welcome Screen".

4/ extract file, and open "FRP_Techeligible" file.

5/ CMD window will appear, then press any key to continue.

To continue and downloading more combination ROM and Bypass frp *(Click Here)*.

This would remove frp lock, thanks to XDA Developer. :good:


----------



## gullyous (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm stuck on "-long tap "Call button" from headset, after that you will get popup on your s7 edge device."
I've been trying with Bluetooth headphones JBL E25BT

It seems to have a call button, but when I long press it nothing happens on the screen, and when I hold it down longer than 3 seconds it turns the headphones off. Is there a certain brand of headphones I can purchase from amazon to get this to work?


----------



## bcatlock (Apr 21, 2018)

combination rom cannot b downloaded any more,,,have u another download 4it please,


----------



## thisoneguy666 (Apr 25, 2018)

can you please update the combination rom it sends me to a 404


----------



## farscaper11 (May 9, 2018)

Has there been a new from unlock for the BRC1 security patch for the 7 on nougat?


----------



## River16 (May 14, 2018)

Anyone tried this method? Is it working?


----------



## i snort flour (May 18, 2018)

*Worked for me just now.*



River16 said:


> Anyone tried this method? Is it working?

Click to collapse



Worked for me on a s7 g930aucu4bqg1 almost step by step to a T. The only issues i had other than not being able able to hang up fast enough 2 times trying to pair the bt before the emergency operator answered the phone (so look for the least emergency number you can find i would suggest water or gas) and for me it wasn't **#0808#* it was *#0808#* (probably a mistype as i figured that before typing it), another slight difference in the selection before reboot as my middle option was modem not c whatever which is just another term for the modem yet still at the bottom of the list and while running the program at the start/emergency number screen have me an error or 2 but after the .bat file finished running I clicked next a couple times expecting failure only to be shocked that it had indeed worked and removed the Google frp no problem. Thanks California for these stupid laws that don't deter theifs at all but rather just leave non tech savvy people with 800 dollar paper weights. Thanks for the write up OP here i was thinking i was going to have to pay $5 for my combined flash files as my model isn't available anywhere for dl and learn how to flash Samsung's with Odin again as i left Samsung devices after the cops confiscated my s2 i777 some years ago. Not that Odin is all that hard but i have bricked a couple Sammy's in my day as all it takes is a slightly different basically identical file to do it and it took a year to unbrick my hard bricked proclaim and I still got a hard bricked skyrocket to this day so thanks again for not making me go through that nervous process with such an expensive phone with nice and easy step by step instructions.


----------



## instrumentaly (May 21, 2018)

River16 said:


> Anyone tried this method? Is it working?

Click to collapse



It's my pleasure to help you


----------



## 10arecare (May 22, 2018)

Not woking anymore with last security update

Sent from my PULP 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## EnzoDamon (Jun 1, 2018)

Hey guys where can I Download combination ROM for a G930f ?


----------



## Nukria (Jun 4, 2018)

*Bypass FRP Samsung Galaxy A7 SM-A720F*

Hello all. Can you help me? I am new on forum xda. I have Samsung Galaxy A7 SM-A720F. I want to bypass FRP google activation. System us Android 8 Oreo. No Assist trick, no voice Assist trick, bo Bluetooth trick, no custom rom coz Odin FAIL. Need help. Please help me if you know any orher solution. Thanks


----------



## jayzones (Jun 7, 2018)

*Sm-g935f*

Anyone tried fro bypass on latest sm-g935f?
android 8.0


----------



## AbuYusra (Jun 9, 2018)

Did someone find a way to bypass the frp? Odin fails if I try to downgrade and all other tricks don't work anymore.


----------



## meatball702 (Jun 12, 2018)

Looking for FRP bypass for sm-g930v most recent update
2018-04-01


----------



## Zzzipp (Jun 14, 2018)

I got it!  I will do this test once again , but it seems it is working!

I will be back soon.

Zzzipp

EDIT: very easy way  only with ODIN


----------



## AbuYusra (Jun 17, 2018)

Zzzipp said:


> I got it!  I will do this test once again , but it seems it is working!
> 
> I will be back soon.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What exactly? Did you downgrade your phone with Odin? Which firmware version?


----------



## Zzzipp (Jun 19, 2018)

I used combination rom (in ODIN to AP box), then i used my own Samsung account in settings for sing in, then a few experiments with develoepr settings (my secret) a then flash stock ROM without wipe. 

Samsung Account must stay in the phone after flash stock rom and that is the point.


----------



## harennagdewani (Jun 20, 2018)

*I found an alternate method*

I don't know but try this one:
-> Download developers tool apk 
> Transfer it to a OTG drive
-> Plug the OTG drive while on FRP Screen 
-> Install the app
-> DO a factory reset
-> Restart.
Give this one a shot


----------



## Laswitch (Aug 4, 2018)

Where can I find the combination ROM for SM-G935T (G935TUVS4BQC1) Sec Patch March 1, 2017?


----------



## Cheer (Aug 19, 2018)

*Long press call does nothing*

When I get to the step where you long press the call button, I did that, and nothing comes up on the screen. I long pressed it for 10 seconds. Literally nothing comes up on the screen. Model is G935W8. Tried on both 6.0.1 and 7.0. Nothing happens. Help?


----------



## mlock420 (Aug 23, 2018)

Nothing works


----------



## mweinbach (Oct 5, 2018)

I use <Mod Edit> they unlocked my S7 edge back when I had it. Their engineers are pretty good. I couldn’t get it with the combo firmware because it was glitchy. I have had a couple please as for it so I decided to come here and just let you all know how to get it done.


----------



## GuestK0087 (Oct 7, 2018)

Please don't advertise paid unlocking services. We consider that spam. Thanks!


----------



## maremestera (Nov 1, 2018)

I need combination file for G935L 8.0 bit 2 (g935lkl2...) . It is latest security and no other method works.
BR,


----------



## Desyboy (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi all i have a samsung s7 edge got no phone handle at the bottom  of the start screen is this a new security patch have tryed lots of ways thanks to al that can help >>>DES


----------



## techeligible3322 (May 19, 2019)

If anyone of you facing issue, just describe here, and don't forget to post your device complete detail including model no, android version.


----------



## techeligible3322 (May 19, 2019)

Laswitch said:


> Where can I find the combination ROM for SM-G935T (G935TUVS4BQC1) Sec Patch March 1, 2017?

Click to collapse



Dont look for sec patch, just match firmware code until bootloader digit and you can ignore last 3 alphabates from the firmware code


----------

